# music



## savarin (Nov 16, 2019)

Now I know music is a very personal affair and likes and dislikes border upon politics but i found this in a random suggestion from youtube today and just have to share it.
My likes usually roam around the old prog rock bands but this is just downright bloody awesome and should be re released.
Duane Allman & Eric Clapton 1970 studio jam sessions.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 16, 2019)

+1 Derek Trucks! (carrying the Allman tradition)


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 16, 2019)

Excellent jam session  !!
I want a copy fer my shop  !!............................


----------



## bill70j (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks for posting.  This is indeed downright bloody awesome!!


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 16, 2019)

While it is fraught with terror because of revealing personal likes, I've always loved dual guitar bands. Especially the live albums like the Allman Bro's live double set. Wishbone Ash Live Dates, Little Feat Waiting for Columbus or still my all time fav Quicksilver Messenger Service Happy Trails.

 I only get the itch for electric guitar once in a blue moon now but Allan Holdsworth's one album with the Italian band Gong, Espresso seems be the one I jones for. A guitar players guitar player many of the biggies like Eddie Van Halen and others were also big fans. Maybe a little rich for some this is what I think of when we talk about progressive.


----------



## savarin (Nov 16, 2019)

Install this








						4K Download – Free and useful applications for PC, Mac and Linux
					

Free and useful applications for all modern platforms. Download video, audio, subs from YouTube, grab photos from Instagram, make slideshows and much more!




					www.4kdownload.com
				




run it then copy the video link, click the  "Paste link" button and it auto starts parsing the file, then choose your file type.
I choose mp3, best quality and get just the audio.
There is so much awesome music available that was never played on mainstream radio in its day that is worth while exploring these.
So in that vein here is the worlds first super group.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 16, 2019)

Gotta love Cream. There was a great documentary on them. I didn't know Jack Bruce and Ginger Baker were straight up jazz musicians. I always knew they were not exactly like anybody I'd heard before but I was young and it was the late '60's and I didn't know what I was listening to. Cream, the Who, much later ZZ Top and my man Stevie Ray Vaugn. Power trios.

There was a TON of music that not only didn't make it to the radio, but went totally away when vinyl went away and cd's took over. I'll see your Cream and raise you a Captain Beyond..set the way back to '72( sorry for the abrupt ending).....


----------



## savarin (Nov 17, 2019)

Seen your Captain Beyond and covered it with 




and a sprinkling of 




We can go on forever like this and never run out of the most excellent music and musicians


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 17, 2019)

All the guys I knew in high school were musicians. I didn't start playing until i left home. So Cream, Airplane/Starship, Greateful Dead, Quicksilver etc. For me music is like travel and when I move through it I have a tendency to be done depending on the genre. For me the R&R kinda died at the end of the 70's and I found jazz, especially Django Reinhart. Yeah it wasn't distorted but the guy changed the world. There were not that many guitarists as fluent as say a horn player in the 20'-30's and the guy tears it up with only two functional fingers on his left hand! When young he got caught in a fire and it made two fingers fused. There are not many movies of him and the recordings of that period were crap but the genius is there. He created what is now called gypsy jazz.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 17, 2019)

I studied jazz guitar for 10yrs off records and jazz books. Then when in aircraft school I met a guy who was into bluegrass and I jumped from guitar to mandolin and as typical with me went all in and sold my guitar. I started with David Grisman because of his jazz flavored strain he called Dawg music and got more and more traditional ala Bill Monroe. But there are so many astounding mandolinists, here's just one Evan Marshall who plays a really incredibly hard style called duo style. He plays two parts at one time like a finger style guitar player, but it's all with one pic. I think everybody will recognize the piece.


----------



## savarin (Nov 18, 2019)

In a different style a guitarist I rather like is Ewan Dobson.
And of course Estas Tonne


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 18, 2019)

savarin said:


> In a different style a guitarist I rather like is Ewan Dobson.
> And of course Estas Tonne


Had not heard of either, thanks for the tip. I particularly like Dobson, but I'm not as impressed when he does the echo and digital multi tracks. Kinda why I fell outta love with electric guitar, yeah there are greats like Van Halen, Vai, Buckethead and the rest. But they were a decade or more after Holdsworth so it feels derivative to me. It's getting harder and harder to blaze something new that doesn't sound like noise. Most of Be Bop jazz was noise to me, too rich, or advanced but decades later I still don't get it.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 18, 2019)

Since Django Reinhardt was mentioned, here's Tony Iommi, another guitarist with a left hand injury- he lost his ring finger up to the first knuckle on the job before Sabbath happened.  Thus, the power chord was born.  I still can't get enough of this album, even though it came out before I was born.


----------



## HarryJM (Nov 18, 2019)

How about gonna be a Dental Floss tycoon?


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 18, 2019)

Yup, Jerry Garcia was missing his bird finger on his right hand, and Dr. John was missing his ring finger on his left!


----------



## savarin (Nov 19, 2019)

My mum was a huge fan of Django Reinhardt and Stephane but at my then young age I wasnt but later on I could recognise the talent and enjoy them.
Last night as I was removing some albums to get to the power outlets at the back of the shelving this one fell out.




The only Harvey Mandel I own and cant remember any of it and never found anyone else who has heard of him.
As the only thing I can play is the fool I am only a consumer of music and at the risk of alienating you all after my initial really cool choices I will admit to enjoying what appears to be termed ambient psy/chill but it needs some really carefull searching.
Carbon Based Lifeforms are good but I'm too lazy to go down to the shed to find the others.
Probably the only form of music I dislike immensely is the one where the "C" is missing from the spelling but even though I dislike it I can admit a lot of it is clever. Just not for me.


----------



## savarin (Nov 19, 2019)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Cream has been taken down


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 19, 2019)

I totally know the name Harvey Mandell but had to look up the Wiki because it had been decades since I heard that name. Anybody who ever heard Canned Heat at least had heard of him. I followed him from Canned Heat to John Mayall and then I'd gone on to jazz and quit paying attention. When I was in high school all the Bay Area bands like Cannd Heat, Santana, etc would play locally. At that time jazz was an extremely lonely pursuit and one of my hero's was Joe Pass the king of the chord style. 


When my buddy turned me on to bluegrass and mandolin David Grisman became my muse.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 19, 2019)

A decade later a friend of Grisman comes back with these RCA master tapes from the 50's of this Brazilian mandolin master that was a national hero they called Jacob do Bandolim. He is to mandolin what Django was to guitar. I think he died in the 60's. So Grisman puts out a digitally remastered double cd and of course I buy it. I'm listening to it on my car player and I swear I've heard it before, but how? One song in particular I totally remember and it dawns on me. When I was really young like 4-5yrsld I'd spend weeks with my Portuguese grandparents in Pacific Grove, a community of mostly ex pat's of the Azores in Monterey Bay CA . They even had an all Portuguese radio station. Once a week my grandmother would bake bread for who knows all and had one of those huge floor standing radio's that aimed into the kitchen and blasted that station into the kitchen while she baked all day. That's where I heard Jacob do Bandolim!


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 19, 2019)

I also love "space music" when in the mood. I don't think I've ever bought any but we have a great radio network of stations called Pacifica with a couple of stations out of the Bay Area and one in Fresno and on really early Sunday mornings like 1am they have a show of all that called Discreet Music. Good stuff. I also shun the stuff you alluded to as I need melody for something to be called music even though space music often is atonal. Go figgur.


----------



## savarin (Nov 19, 2019)

This is unreal, I followed Eric Clapton from John Mayall to Cream then a solo artist.
In the UK virtually all the best musicians of that era went through the John Mayall Blues breakers, I have all his disks from those days.
Santana Abraxsis (sp?) was a fave of mine and Canned Heat is often played in my workshop today.
My youngest played sax at school and was always the soloist  but quit when he went to uni (he will regret that when he's older) and my eldest has only just stopped singing in his band, too niche market nowadays as he does punk, it dont look right at 39  




__





						HOME | johnmayall
					






					www.johnmayall.com


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 19, 2019)

HarryJM said:


> How about gonna be a Dental Floss tycoon?


There are many musicians or bands that seem to come in and out of focus for me. Frank Zappa was one, Gong was another. Both had albums before and after "focus" that I didn't care for, but the in focus albums were killer. The two albums that totally did it for me were "Apostrophe" and "One Size Fits All". I need the majority of an album to "good" not just one or two songs and Frank hit it out of the park with those two IMHO. I got to see him do mostly those two albums in concert at the Stanford U. auditorium. I was totally prepared to be dissapointed because I was sure his had to be studio material and nobody could pull it off exactly like the album live. Boy was I wrong.

 In an interview Frank said he spent a lot of his time when on the road looking for musicians who could read music well enough to execute his music properly. You have a tendency to think he's just funny with titles like "Watch Out where The Huskies Go" and "St. Alphonso's Pancake Breakfast" but the music is insane! Where most stuff repeats often Zappa's is one crazy bar after another and changing time too. You have to not only have insane chops, you have to have incredible memory and reading skills. It's no wonder his personnel changed all the time


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 5, 2021)

Thought I would add to this list a little at a time..


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 5, 2021)

I’ll see your Dead South and raise you a Steeldrivers…


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 5, 2021)

yea, I've watched them too. Actually found them on Pandora and marked them as one of my favorites.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 5, 2021)

It’s kinda sad Chris Stapleton has gone to country. Don’t blame him.

But like the old joke goes when a guy who won the lottery was asked what he was going to do. 

He replied play Bluegrass professionally until the money runs out.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## bfk (Dec 6, 2021)

As a Certified Old Fart, I often find today’s music a bit … not for me.  Then YouTube tossed me something surprising. A really great guitarist accompanying a great singer, covering Fever, not many versions come close to Peggy Lee, but this one does.
Turns out they both have their own channels with both covers and original material.
It’s enough to restore one’s faith.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 6, 2021)

When I was young I vowed I would always pay attention to new (young) music. I have been impressed with SOME of the current artists. If we just stay with what we grew up with, we are boring, and I am boring enough... I hope to show you some music that might change your mind.
I still listen to music from the 50s ,60s, 70s, 80s, 90s... and there are some cool artists out there. I even like some of Eminem cleaned up a bit...
I don't think every word has to be a curse word, but if you listen to his stuff, you get a picture of his life.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 6, 2021)

My backyard party band . Paul the banjo player was head of the bluegrass HOF down in Nashville .  Man did we have some parties over the years ! ( from what I remember )


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 6, 2021)

So much music, so little time. Looking forward to getting back to the shop and setting up and testing the sound system. Have always had music down there, can't go long without it, but just a temp system. Recently picked up a Mark Levinson 300w per channel, three channel, monaural amp and some JBL tower speakers. Still have my JBL 100 studio monitors I bought new in 74', along with some ancient CV 15"er's that I've replaced the woofers on. Need to do a little repair work on my old Pioneer PL 350 turntable. Should be fun seeing what works best in the shop. Time to Rock the Casbah.  Thanks for all the good tunes. One more great to add. Cheers, Mike


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 6, 2021)

Continuing on with the old fart theme. This was my backyard party band but I was the hired help


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 6, 2021)

Still love this band...


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 9, 2021)

well, one of the best set of eyes in the business. The sexiest eyes, and a good high energy group. One of the more popular girl groups..


----------



## savarin (Dec 9, 2021)

video unavailable in Australia


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 9, 2021)

savarin said:


> video unavailable in Australia


sorry, it  is the BANGLES   all girl band


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 9, 2021)

Bangles are too hot for Australia!
I was listening to their cover of Simon and Garfunkel’s Hazy Shade of Winter yesterday.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 9, 2021)

pdentrem said:


> Bangles are too hot for Australia!
> I was listening to their cover of Simon and Garfunkel’s Hazy Shade of Winter yesterday.


You have good taste Pierre


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 9, 2021)

pdentrem said:


> Bangles are too hot for Australia!
> I was listening to their cover of Simon and Garfunkel’s Hazy Shade of Winter yesterday.


This:


----------



## savarin (Dec 10, 2021)

still not allowed


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 10, 2021)

I have followed several posts about music that led interesting places. All of them were good, a couple even very good. But the bottom line is that beating on a hollow log with a stick of stove wood is not what I would call the epitome' of cultural expression. Having worked in mills my whole life, my hearing, while fair, is not up to "high fidelety". I offer my take on music that when listening to with bad hearing played by an amateur on an instrument out of tune can still be pleasent. Piano to me is the ultimate instrument. There are times and places one cannot be used. Hence the guitar. . . An electronic keyboard is just a poor replacement.
A few takes, some amateur, some semi pro.





















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceX5jJ5fggs
.


----------



## cwilliamrose (Dec 10, 2021)

Young people still love real music. These two are on my list for a live show when they are playing close. Marcus has a blues band and Billy and his band do bluegrass in their own way. They play together fairly often from what I can tell.

Summertime - Billy Strings & Marcus King

I'm a Lonesome Fugitive - Marcus King & Billy Strings


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 10, 2021)

Before I even took up an instrument I was fascinated by the many branches of music and reading old Guitar Player mags got into looking for origins or the trunks if you will. One of the many unsung hero's is Bill Monroe. The only person I know who's in the Rock & Roll,, Country and of course Bluegrass hall of fame. Here's his seminal Bluegrass Stomp recorded in '49, live by Ricky Skaggs with the Andy Statman trio.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 28, 2021)

Here's a relatively new group... After you listen, look up where they are from... you would not expect that...


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 24, 2022)

I've gotta throw this in.. A new group from  British indie band from the Isle of Wight. They haven't released their first album yet, and they are getting a ton of play on alternative rock stations.  It's not your traditional Indie, it's got a throw back to the punk rock, and classic (a little).  This is their most popular song, but the other songs on the yet to be released album are starting to get played a lot.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Bi11Hudson (Mar 12, 2022)

That one has a personal memory to me ever since it came out. In 1970, I was on a round bottom ship, we sailed down the west coast of South America, through the Straits of Magellon, and back around Cape Horn from east to west. A hard trip on any ship, on a round bottom hull it was "interesting" to say the least. 

Having just come from Hallett Station, Antarctica and bound for McMurdo, there was a time that the ship was taking sixty (60) degree rolls. Not 30 and 30 side to side, 60 degrees off vertical. There was an inclinometer in the motor room where I stood watch that confirmed this while I watched.

In quiet circumstances, tied up to the pier in Long Beach, Ca., the ship rolled some 3-4 degrees from the swells in the harbor. At sea in the South Pacific 10-15 degrees was normal. In foul weather (a storm), 25-30 happened regularly. According to BuShips, a "Wind" class ice breaker can *theoretically* have her mast in the water (90+) and still right herself. I thank God I was not aboard when that theory was tested. Sixty was enough, thank you.

The "Wreck of the Edmond Fitzgerald" takes me back to those days. And the wild rides in heavy weather. . . I KNOW what it feels like. We came home, they didn't. A sailor is a sailor anywhere, fresh water or salt water.

.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 12, 2022)

I love music obviously but music that tells a story became very powerful for me. It used to be instrumentals and then when I got into acoustic music and started singing it was the stories. It’s interesting that music is so powerful to the brain. Few things light up all synapses like music. Often it bypasses speech when that is lost.

A friend had a music collective where there were many different musicians he could draw on and could field an ensemble to play almost anything from classical to traditional Brazilian Choro. His mainstay was his saxophone player who was as accomplished as he. The sax player came down with what was diagnosed as mad cow and was basically paralyzed and couldn’t speak. But on a whim he took his sax in to the hospital and he said he was transformed. He played like they had for the decades they’d known each other. He went back every day and they would play for hours until he passed.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm pretty sure this fits most of us .. some from weight, others, well for other reasons.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 27, 2022)

Holy crap... just found this little girl... watched a few videos. There are some young kids out there that are awesome.  I watched one where she was 9 years old, I think she's about 14 now.. but she plays the violin like a virtuoso.
And she has a great voice too. Apparently the family is musical, moved to the USA from Ukraine.. She is so talented.
https://www.youtube.com/c/KarolinaProtsenkoViolin/videos   this is must watch..  Watch a few videos , you'll be impressed, even if it's not your type of music..

edit: in this one she is probably about 9..


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 28, 2022)

Music of a different sort.




His workmanship is unbelieveable, and listening to this engine is like music to my ears.. so pleasant.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 29, 2022)

you know how sometimes you hear the lyrics to a song incorrectly...
well today I found out the song name Sex on Fire , not this Sax is on Fire..
I always thought the lyrics were saying this Sax is on Fire...
Oh well, chalk up another doh.


----------



## savarin (May 2, 2022)

Gee this bought back some memories, I feel its just as valid today as it was then


----------



## C-Bag (May 2, 2022)

I’ll see your Eve of Destruction and raise you with my fav that’s been ringing in my memory since things went south in February:


----------



## savarin (May 2, 2022)

challenge accepted


----------



## turnitupper (May 3, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> I’ll see your Eve of Destruction and raise you with my fav that’s been ringing in my memory since things went south in February:


Had not heard that song for fifty years. Brought back (faded) memories.
John.


----------



## C-Bag (May 3, 2022)

turnitupper said:


> Had not heard that song for fifty years. Brought back (faded) memories.
> John.


Quicksilver was one of my favorite bands in high school. This song made it to the underground radio stations briefly. They were way ahead of their time. I‘m always surprised when anybody outside of CA has heard of them as they used to play locally when I was still in grade school along with Santana, Big Brother and the Holding Company, Canned Heat, Jefferson Airplane and many others. I was too young to go but saw the flyers. Should have kept the flyers as they were iconic psychedelic art.


----------



## bill70j (May 3, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> Quicksilver was one of my favorite bands in high school. This song made it to the underground radio stations briefly. They were way ahead of their time. I‘m always surprised when anybody outside of CA has heard of them as they used to play locally when I was still in grade school along with Santana, Big Brother and the Holding Company, Canned Heat, Jefferson Airplane and many others. I was too young to go but saw the flyers. Should have kept the flyers as they were iconic psychedelic art.


Hey Tony:

Quicksilver was one of my favorite bands too -- a little later in life than you -- along with all the others you mention.  I grew up in the desert southwest and when I moved to CA the brand Quicksilver was a mystery to me.


----------



## savarin (May 3, 2022)

Oh yes, Jefferson Airplane, my 2 most fave tracks


----------

